# Frog Action from Lake Seminole



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

hey everyone, here is a short clip of my most recent trip to lake Seminole where i caught some big bass on frogs in the pads....It is the time of year where during the hot hours that frog lure really shines in the pads!!!


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome.......I am Zach's dad.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks, I really enjoyed that. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

great video, i love to use frogs..


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks, glad you enjoyed it!!


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Where is that at on Seminole? Looks like areas of the firebreak trail or fish pond drain? Just curious, there's so many place that look like that!


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice fish!! Planning a trip to Seminole pretty soon. Thanks for the video.


----------



## georgia_marine (Jan 29, 2012)

Great video!


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

This was in 4 foot ditch.........Glad you all liked the video


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I thought that was 4ft ditch. Man awesome video and nice catch! And welcome to the site.


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks!!!! this is the best place for information and reports ive ever seen! Love this site so far!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome man. Love that. Keep it coming!


----------



## white2244bass (Dec 19, 2010)

What color frogs?


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

*what color frogs?*

Well when fishing on a bright day like this one I like to use green natural frog colors like bullfrog, I find that when the reaction bite is on with the bass you really cant go wrong as long as the toad is kicking up a bubble trail through the pads....If it is overcast my favorite colors are grey, dark colors and white....but generally on a bright summer day i like natural colors, you can even try to buy toads that match the color of the pads. In this video I was using both bullfrog and grey ghost colors, it was a day where it really didnt matter as long as the bait was functioning, hope this helps. Just remember that hook will give you the best action and life out of the bait. glad you liked the video and hope you jack some jaws on the toad!!


----------

